# Full Livery near Basingstoke



## berlyn (5 February 2017)

hello

I'm looking at the option of moving to Basingstoke with work in a couple of months and wondered if anyone could recommend any yards in the area that do full livery (no riding required).

i could see her everyday but require mucking out and turn out for her on a full livery basis.

if anyone has any spaces or recommendations that would be much appreciated, as I'm not from the area

many thanks


----------



## Bright_Spark (5 February 2017)

What side of Basingstoke will you be looking at?

There's Pentire Sport Horses (small more private yard), or Wellington Riding, both on the A33 going towards Reading. 

There's one in Oakley on the other side of Basingstoke (going towards Newbury) but can't remember the name of it, I think they offer full. One in Old Basing too which looks nice.

There's a Basingstoke livery yard group on Facebook, and Yateley Chit Chat and Tack covers the area too.


----------



## berlyn (6 February 2017)

Many thanks Bright Spark. 

We're looking at the north side of Basingstoke. 

Although I've been searching on the internet, I think it always better if there's s recommendation of where to or not to go &#128513;

I'll go look up the FB page now

Thanks again


----------

